

Intel ‘Skylake’ launch schedule revealed: CPUs to arrive in August - muhmud
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/complete-intel-skylake-launch-schedule-revealed-chips-to-be-showcased-in-august/

======
vardump
Another step closer to the point where CPUs and GPUs will be unified.

32 SIMD registers holding 512 bits each. Ability to process 1024 bits (128
bytes, and even more in some scenarios) in a _single_ clock cycle. Sounds more
and more like a GPU to me.

